# Saddleback, 3/29/2012



## Cornhead (Mar 29, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: * 3/29/2012

*Resort or Ski Area: * Saddleback Maine

*Conditions: * PP, MM

*Trip Report: * 
Like a post session crackhead, hopelessly scanning the floor for the crumb that got away, I scoured the web for a pulse to the 2011-2012 season. Luckily Saddleback jumped on the,"Let's make snow at the end of March" bandwagon.Toss about four inches of real snow atop what they were able to blow, and you get some decent, if limited conditions.

I hit the road at 12:30 this morning. A mere 450 miles on the road, and I pulled into the Saddleback lot at 9:30. I remembered to grab my otherwise useless Greek Peak season pass, you can cut halfway decent guitar picks from them, and received another ten bucks off, $29. The snow was excellent, a little firm with death cookies here and there, but in general,  very nice. There was basically one lift, the Rangely Double, and the quad servicing the bunny hill. The only bad thing today was the visibility sucked, the upper half of the mountain was enshrouded in clouds all day. Five trails were open from the top of the double, four blues, and the black beneath the chair. I'll be returning tomorrow,  then heading to Sugarloaf for Saturday and Sunday. Nick, let me know if there are any no-shows for the Summit. I'd love to get in on the savings if at all possible. If not, that's cool, I'll be there anyway. Hopefully I'll get to meet some of you there. I didn't think the trip to Maine would be worth it this year. The combination of late season snowmaking, and.a little help from Ma Nature, may have saved the day, or at least my vacation.

Here's a few pics from my phone. I've got.more I'll post later, I have no way to get them off my camera.






Love the three story lodge, it's clean, and modern.










Everthing looked Wintery, crowds were nonexistent.






Carnage on Royal Coachman.





Intimidator Glade, looks fun with some snow. My glove looks like a Doberman's head looking down the glade, intimidating. 

Loved the vibe, I can't really say, but when everything is open, this must be a fun place. Scratch another one off the list.


----------



## Tooth (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome. That is amazing. 450 miles. I am a loser. From now on I will remember your drive. Thank you for the TR.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Tooth, I don't mind the drive, I hate paying for it. Something tells me the car will get a lot of garage time this Summer if gas prices continue to rise. My miles per pbj are pretty good on my bicycle!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow! Now that's a drive! Kudos to you sir!


----------



## soposkier (Mar 30, 2012)

[/QUOTE] Loved the vibe, I can't really say, but when everything is open, this must be a fun place. Scratch another one off the list.[/QUOTE]


Your assumption is correct, it is a fun place when everything is open.  In fact this year the glades were probably in as good as shape over the course of the entire season as anywhere.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow! Sounds like quite a trip. Sugarloaf looks awesome from this pic that Nick posted Fri. morning: (Cornhead it was really great skiing runs with you this year at Greek Peak, Plattekill and Elk)


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, day two at Saddleback has come to a close. I was nervous this morning, high winds in the forecast. Luckily the wind was blowing right up the liftline. I could see Saddleback's premier terrain today, I couldn't yesterday because of the cloud cover. Hopefully I'll be back someday when I can ski it. I must confess, I got a little bored today. Two full days on five groomers is a bit much. I had to tell myself to be grateful to be able to ski it. I stopped in the warming hut at the top of the Rangeley Double for the first time. It was raw today. High of thirty, constant wind. The hut is cool. Windows on two walls offer stunning views. A wood burning stove with an ingenious glove drying rack above, sits surrounded by couches and comfy chairs. I spent the last half hour of the day shooting the shit with the patrollers hanging out there. I would have been happy curling up on the couch there for the night. I ended up getting a room at the Mountain View Lodge. I stayed here last year.  Nice place, he wanted $70 per night, agreed to my offer of $50. Very reasonable I thought. I thought about trying to get in on the AZ Summit deal, but decided I'd be more comfortable here. I may head down to Sugarloaf for the checkin party tonight. I'll see if Nick has any pull to get me some cheaper lift tickets. I may just do one day and head elsewhere Sunday morning. We shall see. Did I hear Killington is going to get snow? Highway Star?

Rambo, I enjoyed skiing with you too. We will have to hit Platty on a Powder Daize next year. They better F'n have at least one next year.

Barack Obama was in Maine today, Portland. Snoop Dog is appearing across the street tonight. Coincidence?  Chronic Summit? You decide.


----------



## salsgang (Mar 31, 2012)

Way to go get it! I hope you got feel for the mountain and come back when all 66 trails are rocking! 

We had a great day today. Sun, Ski and Pond Skim. Kudo's to Saddleback for blowing snow. $29 Maine Day tomorrow. Absolutely worth it! Few more words and a pic *at the blog*.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 31, 2012)

I skied the Loaf today with the AZ Summitiers, what a great group of guys and gals. Cheese and Waloaf are two of the best skiers I've had the pleasure of skiing with. You guys are fun to watch ski, till you're out of sight, only to be seen waiting further down the hill for we mere mortals to catch up, kudos. I would be thrilled to someday approach your skill and grace on the slopes.

I'm yet unsure of where to end this wacky year. Sugarloaf skied much more like you would expect a mountain that suffered the heat of last week. Saddleback's offerings were in pure mid-season form. I'm going to take advantage of the first tracks option at the Loaf tomorrow, then decide to either stay, or hit Saddleback again before heading home.

I think next year I may try to start a mid-winter ski vacation in Maine, then maybe hit a resort or two on the return trip elsewhere in New England. I think that's the only way I'll ever experience Saddleback and the Loaf in their full glory. I'll still be tempted late in the year when the Loaf is the only option.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I hit the road at 12:30 this morning. A mere 450 miles on the road, and I pulled into the Saddleback lot at 9:30.



Awesome effort- hats off to you. Ullr is pleased.  If I tried the same thing I would've nodded out & driven into a tree I'm sure. 
What's your secret?








Cornhead said:


> I think next year I may try to start a mid-winter ski vacation in Maine, then maybe hit a resort or two on the return trip elsewhere in New England. I think that's the only way I'll ever experience Saddleback and the Loaf in their full glory.



I've been thinking along those same lines....


----------



## Cheese (Apr 1, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I skied the Loaf today with the AZ Summitiers, what a great group of guys and gals. Cheese and Waloaf are two of the best skiers I've had the pleasure of skiing with. You guys are fun to watch ski, till you're out of sight, only to be seen waiting further down the hill for we mere mortals to catch up, kudos. I would be thrilled to someday approach your skill and grace on the slopes.



It was a pleasure sharing turns with you Cornhead!  Your stories on the chairlift were very entertaining and a welcome distraction when the Skyline chair suffered from some sort of "malfunction" that required lift maintenance support.  Safe journeys home and rip it up on the slopes until the next time we meet up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I skied the Loaf today with the AZ Summitiers, what a great group of guys and gals. Cheese and Waloaf are two of the best skiers I've had the pleasure of skiing with. You guys are fun to watch ski, till you're out of sight, only to be seen waiting further down the hill for we mere mortals to catch up, kudos. I would be thrilled to someday approach your skill and grace on the slopes.



Thanks Cornhead. It was great skiing with ya. Saw you briefly this morning and then you disappeared, sorry I didn't get to say goodbye.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 2, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Awesome effort- hats off to you. Ullr is pleased.  If I tried the same thing I would've nodded out & driven into a tree I'm sure.
> What's your secret?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheese said:


> It was a pleasure sharing turns with you Cornhead!  Your stories on the chairlift were very entertaining and a welcome distraction when the Skyline chair suffered from some sort of "malfunction" that required lift maintenance support.  Safe journeys home and rip it up on the slopes until the next time we meet up!



Boy, your really squeezing that in wherever you can. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> Boy, your really squeezing that in wherever you can. :lol:



Actually here he is talking about when we were stopped for 15 minutes on the lift and were joking about being roped down.


----------



## Cheese (Apr 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Actually here he is talking about when we were stopped for 15 minutes on the lift and were joking about being roped down.



Xacly!

Little sensitive Nick?


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Xacly!
> 
> Little sensitive Nick?



Oh ..... whoops


----------

